
Hardening the Internet: Adopting DNS-over-HTTPS as a Standard - ColinWright
https://www.pelicancrossing.net/netwars/2019/05/namesakes_1.html
======
ColinWright
_" This week's net.wars, "Name change", discusses DNS-over-HTTPS, an arriving
protocol that will fix some things and break others, including some of the
UK's filtering system, as discussed at this week's ISPA UK conference."_

\-- Wendy M. Grossman @wendyg@mastodon.xyz
[https://mastodon.xyz/@wendyg/102150713765391231](https://mastodon.xyz/@wendyg/102150713765391231)

